# My Photography Work



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 25, 2013)

Please check out my photography work and let me know what you think...

Website

Blog


Facebook

I always appreciate likes to my fan page.  I am also on 500px, Flickr, Instagram, EyeEm, Twitter, Tumblr, Pinterest, and probably places I am forgetting about.


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey - some very nice photos in there! I'm a photog myself and I was impressed with quite a bit of what I saw there. *Nice work!

Liked* on FB, too!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks! If you have a FB fan page, let me know and I will check it out.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 25, 2013)

I've never been a fan of that oversharpened skin and glass eyes style of post-processing, but I know there's a market for it. 

I don't know if having boudoir photos right next to family/kids is a good idea on your site layout. You also reuse images from the same shoot in different categories (you have photos of the same girl in boudoir and in portraits; there's also the exact same shots of the toddlers in both family/kids and portraits). Your classifications are redundant and unclear - what separates your portraits from your other types of photos?

You're showing off too much - my first reaction was there's a lack of consistency in the quality of the images, but I looked through and see that you're showing off a lot of early work and newer work as well. I'd say pare down your site to just showcase your best work.

My 5¢.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 25, 2013)

You make some very good points, and I appreciate your feedback. How you feel about the over-sharpened look, I feel about purposely soft images and low contrast work. I try to make my images detail orientated and bold. Its been years of working out the kinks in my over all process, but I think I am getting closer to a style I like.

You aren't the only one who has made that comment about the boudoir next to the family. I have been told to an extreme to hide the boudoir or make a separate site for it. I think that is an over the top and over complicated approach. The layout of my portfolio is temporary. My site is very unfinished, and I am utilizing smugmug currently to display my portfolio section. I plan on greatly simplifying this and showing fewer images per category. Just haven't had time to do much about it. 

The categories I based a bit around SEO Keyword research and my own general thoughts. Weddings and Boudoir are very clear cut and distinct categories. Some times they are associated together, but most likely people are looking for one or the other. The rest of my work I am never sure about. I have done a few family shoots, a few shoots with couples, an engagement shoot, one senior pic shoot, and a few shoots with kids. I haven't really done a great deal with either one of those categories to really pull them out. I guess they could all be under portraits more or less. It seemed like people searched for portrait photographers or family photographers. I think about how to classify this daily. I don't want to have several categories to make it look like I don't really specialize in anything. I really consider my Portfolio a Phase 1 though. The thought was something is better than nothing right now.

As for early vs newer, I plan on at least going back to some of my better earlier stuff and re-editing it as I think I can improve some of it. Just until I have better work to improve it. I need to analyze this in a big way.

Thanks for taking the time to look. I appreciate it.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 25, 2013)

Not a problem, if you want you could always submit for Zach Arias to do a critique of your work - he does webcasts of them occasionally. 

I'm actually going to be stopping my professional shooting after August (except rare cases) and simplifying my stuff to simply be projects for myself (as I don't really have time to handle it as a business right now) and selling prints/books to interested parties.


----------



## Barnes (Jul 2, 2013)

nice photos


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

